# Biscuit is 1!



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Here’s to the last 10 months of adventure, fun, playing, laughing, learning, and growth. 

Thank you Biscuit for bringing joy everywhere you go! As long as your not a cat 😉


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday, big guy!


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

I love that first action pic with teeth. Happy Birthday, beautiful Biscuit!


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

Happy birthday!! 🎂🎂🎊


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Happy birthday Biscuit! 🎉


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

Happy Birth Day and Happy International Puppy day 🎊 🎈 🎉


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Happy birthday, Biscuit! Great pictures!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Her grace and beauty are something to behold alright


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Great shots!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Happy birthday Biscuit!


----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

I absolutely love that name! Give that girl some extra birthday biscuits 🥳


----------



## GSDnewbieNero (Aug 1, 2020)

Happy birthday 🥳


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Happy birthday, beautiful girl. 
May you excel at obedience, tracking and protection. And may you continue to make us laugh with your funny faces. 

xox Juno & Titus.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Happy birthday! Fierce girl 😎👍. Love it 😍


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

Biscuit said:


> Her grace and beauty are something to behold alright
> View attachment 571024


She is got competition when it comes to graceful looks 😜


----------



## jmthompson (Jan 14, 2021)

Biscuit said:


> Here’s to the last 10 months of adventure, fun, playing, laughing, learning, and growth.
> 
> Thank you Biscuit for bringing joy everywhere you go! As long as your not a cat 😉
> View attachment 571018
> ...


Happy Birthday Biscuit!!


----------

